# Hand sharpening center



## CenCal_Sawyer (May 5, 2012)

I've been using a cookie sheet screwed to a board with an adjustable rubber water stone holder screwed through the cookie sheet, which i then clamp to my bench as I sharpen my blades. For the most part it works well, it's relatively flat so it stores well, the cookie sheet catches the run-off water and slurry. So that being said, the draw backs are that the water, stones, and cookie sheet are all stored in different places. I'd like to build a sharpening center that meets a few specific criteria. 

1) portable
2) stores the stones and water bottle and work surface together.
3) clamps to my bench. 

I wonder if the forum members wouldn't mind posting pictures of their sharpening stations to help me in the design process of my new sharpening station?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't have to get fancy with a sharpening station. Done correctly it shouldn't be too often sharpening tools. I took woodcarving classes from Ludwig Kieninger http://www.turningaround.org/Ludwig.htm for 1 1/2 years and his sharpening station was a shelf on the wall with glass jars with stones soaking in water. My sharpening station is just a open pan of water with stones behind my kitchen sink. When I'm not holding the stones in my hands sharpening, I sometimes lay the stone on the center divider between the double sink and let the faucet dribble on the stone.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> You don't have to get fancy with a sharpening station. Done correctly it shouldn't be too often sharpening tools. I took woodcarving classes from Ludwig Kieninger http://www.turningaround.org/Ludwig.htm for 1 1/2 years and his sharpening station was a shelf on the wall with glass jars with stones soaking in water. My sharpening station is just a open pan of water with stones behind my kitchen sink. When I'm not holding the stones in my hands sharpening, I sometimes lay the stone on the center divider between the double sink and let the faucet dribble on the stone.


What inspiring work. I have dabbled in Woodcarving and find that I do not have the artistic flair that I think Woodcarving needs.

I enjoy it but find it time consuming for not much gain for me. I too am interested in a Sharpening station that does not take up to much room. I am limited for space because I have too many interests so would want one that can be put away or double for something else as well.

I have a few ideas, but i hope someone posts a few of their ideas because mine will only be a Noobie amateur's idea.

Pete


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What I always wanted for a sharpening station is a water cooled wetstone grinder. I'm just too cheap to buy one. It couldn't sharpen all the different kind of tools I have but it would do most.


----------



## tom sobani (Jul 8, 2012)

i use my belt sander to sharpen all my tools , and i am very happy with the sesults


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I have always wanted a sharpening station too because Sharpening is one of the few things I am good at in woodworking.

Because we have just refurbished our kitchen I was able to salvage the cutllery cupboard and drawers from it. As you know, kitchens are made in modules and this size module was perfect for me. For the top I cut the old 1 amd 1/12 inch laminate bench top to fit on top of the cabinet. This gave me some waterproofing.

On top of the cabinent is my grinder which gets used for many things but not the main wheel which is reserved purely for regrinding a bevel which is not often now because once you get it right its mainly the honing.

The drawers contain my waterstones, oil stones, diamond plates etc, all together. Then my Veritas Mk11 honing jig plus some Eclipse type guides which still have a use.
The bottom drawer contains my plate glass for Scary Sharp when required and the drawer above Silicon carbide wet and dry plus sheets of metalite abrasave which is handy when doing up old finds at garage sales, flea and car boot markets.

Rather then the sharpening bench taking up more room it has enabled items to be bundled together.

Star


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> What I always wanted for a sharpening station is a water cooled wetstone grinder. I'm just too cheap to buy one. It couldn't sharpen all the different kind of tools I have but it would do most.


I found an off brand chiwanese low speed,wet wheel grinder at lowes a few years back on their bargain table for $19, if I remember correctly. 

I bought with the thought that it would be ok for lawn mower blades, which it is too fine to do a reasonable job with. 

I use it for initial edges on chisels and carving tools, and it does better than I expected. 

Keep your eyes open, sometimes you find a bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> I found an off brand chiwanese low speed,wet wheel grinder at lowes a few years back on their bargain table for $19, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I bought with the thought that it would be ok for lawn mower blades, which it is too fine to do a reasonable job with.
> 
> ...


I picked up a semi-cheap wet sharpening system from Amazon, the Northern Industrial (Chinese made I think) wet sharpening system. It's made to work just like the big boy's Tormek but at 1/5th of the cost. I'm very happy with it. In fact, you can by the Tormek jigs to fit it. Works great. But it sure wasn't 20 bucks, more like $120 last year.


----------

